# N(paint)D! Lime green Ibanez S520EX!



## jordanky (Mar 2, 2011)

This project originally started as me taking this thing apart to buff the body because I had a friend of mine lined up to buy it, but he bailed on me so things escalated into this! Enjoy!


Run of the mill S520EX, I set a new record for myself on stripping a guitar completely down, of right over nine minutes, haha.







I was seriously thinking of filling in the neck pickup hole, but I ultimately decided against it. I did, however, decide to fill in the volume pot. I cut a dowel and wood glued it into place.






I didn't really take much time to take many pictures during the volume pot coverup, because every bit of this drummed up within an hour while I was at work and it was slow, lol.

I got it all smoothed out and hit it all with a nice coat of primer, wetsanded, more primer, more wetsanding, you know the drill.






I emptied out two cans of Dupli Color Grabber Green engine enamel on this thing last night, it turned out pretty smooth and I was very pleased with the color. It's tough to capture how bright this really is! I let that sit overnight and woke up early today on my day off and headed out and picked up a gallon of thinner and a quart of clear and some more 2000 and 2500 grit sandpaper. I had all of the clear sprayed by around 3:00pm.


















Now it's ready to be wet sanded and buffed. I plan on letting it sit and cure fully. I probably won't get back on the actual body portion of my refinish until Saturday or Sunday. Tomorrow I plan on ebonizing the fretboard.

I'm stoked to get this thing back together. We just got a Dimarzio order in today, in which I covertly slipped a set of white Dimarzio Evolutions on. More pictures will follow as I get more and more done. Thanks for reading!

BTW, That is NOT the original neck. A guy 'donated' (aka used our music store as a guitar dumpster) a pile of guitars reminiscent of the mutant toys from Toy Story and I just grabbed a neck off of one of them and used it.

More to come!


----------



## ROAR (Mar 2, 2011)

Sick dude, can't wait to see the whole thing finished


----------



## jordanky (Mar 2, 2011)

ROAR said:


> Sick dude, can't wait to see the whole thing finished



Thanks dude, me too!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 2, 2011)

Was really confused at first as to why you didn't cover the neck, but it makes sense now. Should look sweet when it's done!


----------



## jordanky (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah dude, this neck has a P-bass style headstock with two mismatched guitar tuning keys drilled into the other side of it, but it was bolted onto something that was cut with a hacksaw to look like a BC Rich Warlock. There were some serious misfits in the pile of crap that guy unloaded on us.


----------



## ascender (Mar 3, 2011)

Maaan ... you're gonna need sunglasses to look at that thing when you're done with it. I love it! Looking good dude.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 3, 2011)

Mmmmmmm green goodness 

Looks awesome


----------



## sk3ks1s (Mar 4, 2011)

Shiny.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 4, 2011)

SEX!


----------



## Fisch MIOLI (Mar 4, 2011)

Candy Apple green! Looks really nice man!


----------



## powergroover (Mar 4, 2011)

can't wait to see the final product


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lime Green...Fuck Yes!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Mar 4, 2011)

White pickups. White. Freakin'. Pickups.
Freakin' great job so far man.


----------



## jordanky (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive feedback! I got to sand and stain the fretboard yesterday.





Soaking it all in!





Done!





Didn't turn out too bad, I'm into it! I started sanding the back of the neck to Tung Oil it sometime today, but we just got a shipment of Dean/Luna acoustics so I've been bombarded. More pictures to come!


----------



## simulclass83 (Mar 6, 2011)

The board looks much better after that stain. If Ibanez made all their guitars with Ebony fret-boards, all of my guitars would be Ibanez.


----------



## jordanky (Mar 6, 2011)

I completely agree. Most of the rosewood fretboards on newer Ibanez guitars that I have seen look pale and dry, even after being conditioned. Older models are a totally different story. But since I got my Caparison, I've fallen in love with ebony boards.

Sorry for the lack of updates. I haven't gotten to do much in the last few days. The neck is sanded and Tung Oiled and feels a million times better, that's about as much progress as I've made, haha. I am going to hopefully start on wet sanding today.


----------



## theo (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice job man, that looks pimp as!


----------



## jordanky (Mar 6, 2011)

More pics! 

I got the majority of the wet sanding and buffing done this evening.

All smoothed out!





Buffed... Shiny! 









I am going to get some better pictures tomorrow, and hopefully get this thing put together for the most part. Here's to hoping so!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 6, 2011)

that is looking NICE!!!!


----------



## jordanky (Mar 7, 2011)

More updates, I got to work this morning and had a few small spots left to buff.





Buffing finished! 





Neck back on... 





It's starting to look like a guitar again! 









I am really hoping to get my pickups in today. That is the only thing holding me up now. 

Until later...


----------



## Despised_0515 (Mar 7, 2011)

Want.


----------



## theo (Mar 7, 2011)

that is fantastic, what paint are you using?


----------



## jordanky (Mar 7, 2011)

theo said:


> that is fantastic, what paint are you using?



I actually used Dupli Color Ceramic Engine Enamel in Grabber Green. I have used this stuff as basecoat before and it rules if you're on a budget and want a good turnout. It's also a very durable base and it covers super well.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 8, 2011)

The color looks fantastic!


----------



## Papaoneil (Mar 8, 2011)

Dude Cannot wait to play this


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 8, 2011)

How did I miss this?!?!
It looks fantastic!!


----------



## jordanky (Mar 8, 2011)

A little update... But no progress yet, lol.

I am currently doing a truss rod adjustment on a Takamine as I wait anxiously to see a big, brown truck roll across the parking lot with a Dimazrio package in it. Hopefully out 2011 Ibanez and ESP shipments too, but I'm not holding my breath haha.

Buttttt... I snapped this just now. It makes me happy.


----------



## jordanky (Mar 8, 2011)

UPDATE!

Sweeeeeeet!













More to come!


----------



## MikeH (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Alcmiller (Mar 8, 2011)

Put in the pickups already!

And show us the results. lol


----------



## jordanky (Mar 8, 2011)

Haha they're in dude! I just snapped some pics of it as well of my Dellinger and they're uploading now.


----------



## jordanky (Mar 8, 2011)

Some proper pictures finally! 





























And just because it was nice out today!


----------



## Alcmiller (Mar 8, 2011)

Yowza! Boy do those pups pop against that green. Have fun with those!


----------



## FYP666 (Mar 8, 2011)

Words can't describe, it looks totally awesome!


----------



## theo (Mar 8, 2011)

my first choice wouldnt have been white... Im really glad yours was!
looks fantastic!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 8, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Mar 9, 2011)

Despised_0515 said:


> White pickups. White. Freakin'. Pickups.
> Freakin' great job so far man.



WHO CALLED IT?!
That looks freakin' MEAN dude 
Really wanting a desert yellow axe now.
Congrats and sick work!

EDIT: I really can't get over how great the fretboard looks with the stain you did.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Mar 9, 2011)

AAAAAAHM. AYZING. Great choice on pickup colour. Really pops out and ties the guitar together. Fretboard looks amazing against that green too. Three colours perfect together. Well done man it looks killer


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 26, 2011)

ahhhh RG's the way there meant to be: outrageous!

Nice job!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 26, 2011)

Not a fan of the white pickups but still, wow, it looks great, dude.

PS. that's more of a mint green


----------



## jordanky (Mar 26, 2011)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> ahhhh RG's the way there meant to be: outrageous!
> 
> Nice job!



That is my managers RG. He bought the body from the bay and did the Jason Becker pickups/fret markers. It's an eye catcher for sure.



CrushingAnvil said:


> Not a fan of the white pickups but still, wow, it looks great, dude.
> 
> PS. that's more of a mint green



If I would have went with black, they would have just been bland and boring. I think that the white pops more and accents the black pickup rings and trem area. And it's definitely not mint green, haha. It's impossible to catch the actual color of this thing.


----------

